

Where do junior developers come from? (2014) - luu
http://www.garann.com/dev/2014/where-do-junior-developers-come-from/

======
dozzie
> [...] most people in my extended network who are hiring [...] do not want
> raw graduates for their junior devs. They want people who’ve got some work
> to show. People who’ve done side projects or open source work.

Raw juniors who did not tinker on the side are apparently not interested in
programming as their hobby. Are you suprised that many IT shops want their
employees to have their job a hobby?

> As a former low-quality candidate myself, that’s frustrating. Especially
> because of Neil Armstrong.

Except that there was no possibility for Armstrong to learn his job in his
parents' garage, and in programming there is just plenty of opportunities. All
it takes today is to be genuinely interested in the field.

